# ??? "05 PSE Vengeance,specs



## ghost_archer (Oct 29, 2007)

*chew on this*

the vengeance was at 34.5" A to A and had a 7 1/2" brace height. all you need to worry about when you change the strings is that the string is comming off of the cam in the correct position and that it doesn't look like it is rotated forward or in the opposite direction. from a profile view. Don't worry about backing the limb bolts out you don't need to. and when you look at how the string is comming off of the cam just make sure it is comming strait off of the cam and that the cam doesnt look like it is canted way off to the left if your looking from the rear view. single cam bows are pretty easy you shouldn't have any problems as long as you have the correct string lengths.


----------

